# 15 Killed in Mexican Car Wash Massacre



## fox1371 (Oct 28, 2010)

Full story with the link.  Just put part of it up here for you guys to read.


http://www.foxnews.com/world/2010/10/27/official-killed-mexican-car-wash-massacre/




> MEXICO CITY -- Gunmen killed 15 people at a car wash Wednesday in a Mexican Pacific coast state where drug-gang violence has risen this year. It was the third massacre in Mexico in less than a week.
> 
> The gunmen in three vehicles drove up to the car wash in the city of Tepic and opened fire without provocation, said Fernando Carvajal, public safety secretary of Nayarit state, where the city is located. Fifteen men were killed and three people were injured.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mac_NZ (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow someone really cleaned up that carwash...

Thanks folks I'm here all week, don't forget to tip your waitress.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 28, 2010)

Fucked up world; getting killed working at the carwash.

Especially for a bunch of guys trying to go right.


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 28, 2010)

This is one of those times that the boss really don't mind if you're at the pool.


----------



## HOLLiS (Oct 28, 2010)

One of the cartels made a threat of retribution.   For every ton of MJ confiscated they would murder one person.  Recently, something like, 154 Tons was confiscated.   That means they will indiscriminately murder 154 people.


----------

